# Hitzer GK 400 HT



## wildneg (Mar 1, 2017)

I've spent two hours trying to find a manual or specs on this thing.   Notsure if it's a glo king or hitzer?  I can't find any matches.   The only thing I get is an entry on epa documentation which mentions glo king?  

So does anyone know anything about this model?  Any manual anywhere how to operate?  Is it a wood burning stove or coal?  Btu rating or estimated square footage?


----------



## wildneg (Mar 2, 2017)

So I did buy the stove.   Bricks look new.   I'm guessing the brick should be allowed around and just sets in?  It stays in place though.  There are small little gaps here and there but on the upper sides.  

Unfortunately I still have no info on this thing.   Will have to find some instructions that are similar in operating.  Has the lower air damper that goes through a tube on the bottom of the stove (no brick on it) that goes to the back of the burn box for air.   Then another on top that looks like it goes to the upper portion of the glass and down.  

This one is alot more complex then what it is a replacing.   It also has some steel tubing on the top of burn box with tiny little holes.   I'll see if I can find a stove similar with operating instructions that will work.   There is a steel bar that is sitting in the burn box bottom.   Still trying to figure out where it goes though.   Doesn't show any marks that it used to be welded to anything though.


----------



## begreen (Mar 2, 2017)

Looks like it's EPA listed. Have you tried to contact Hitzer directly?
http://www.hitzer.com/contact.php
Phone: 260.589.8536


----------



## wildneg (Mar 2, 2017)

I did actually.  And they ended up emailing me a few copies of some of the pages in the manual which let me know it is a 40K BTU and can heat up to 1500 SQ/FT.  So it is actually a little better then the one I had.

I'm not sure of the year of the stove, so hopefully this is the right forum.  It has the 'Test Date' of 1983 so that is why I assume it is pre 1993.

I'm uploading a few pictures.  I'm trying to figure this thing out.  There are two slide levers for air draft.  One is above the door that appears to simply allow fresh air in right above the glass on the door and down into the burn box.  The second is below the door.  In one of the pictures, you'll see a metal tube going through the bottom of the burn box (in the burn box) between the bricks.  It comes up to the back and there is a little opening to allow that air in.

So some questions, which air control does what?  Is this a 'secondary burn' system or a catalytic type?  There is a picture I attached that shows a wire mesh type screen at the front of the burn box, up top.  Blowing air through that appears to come out the exhaust pipe on top.

Should the bottom air damper feed tubing that runs in the bottom of the burn box be covered with brick too or exposed like it is?

I also have a piece of metal you can see in some pictures laying on the ground of the ground of the burn box.  I have a picture of it laying on the rim of the burn box too just to give an idea of size.  I'm not sure where that goes.  It doesn't show any sign it being welded somewhere at any point.  So perhaps it just lays down on the bottom somewhere?  Hopefully someone has a stove that is very similar and maybe can help me understand this guy a little.  It is UL / EPA certified so insurance company can't complain anymore (about my old one).

ANY help would be greatly appreciated.  I'm hoping to get an adjustable piece of 6" exhaust pipe to finish connecting it to my existing chimney.  The stove pipe adapter that connects to this stove though, is all double wall.  So I can't use my 'surface' temp flue temp gauage which stinks.  I use that a lot to help determine how the old stove was burning.  Maybe I will not need it in this stove... perhaps it is a little more efficient and not have to worry about flue temps as much.


----------



## begreen (Mar 2, 2017)

I would hit them up for a digital copy of the full manual. My guess from your pictures is that the metal tube running across the firebox floor and then to the back of the stove is the air supply. It looks to be designed to preheat the air. Wondering if it doubles back to the front air wash or if it supplies the secondary air.  Those holes you see on the top are where the secondary air is being introduced to the fire. Not sure what the flat metal plate is about.


----------



## wildneg (Mar 3, 2017)

So I had some scanned to me.  They are great people there.  She is going to make a copy of the manual (sounds like they just have the one) and send it to me via mail.

I may try a small test burn to see if I can figure out what tube is for the secondary air and which is for the main/primary.  Not really sure... hah.  

I can scan the manual as PDF and send it over if you want to post it anywhere.  The stove isn't very wide spread though it seems... may not be worth it.  But hate to let documentation get lost in case someone gets one of these a ways down the road!


----------



## begreen (Mar 3, 2017)

Yes, please post the pdf when you get it. That may help the next person.


----------



## wildneg (Mar 8, 2017)

So received the pages Hitzer copied for me.  A few pages missing oddly but was told it is all there.  

Attaching it in PDF form.  

It mentions closing it down once you hit 500 degrees.  I end up leaving the upper draft open a little bit more to get that air off the inside of the glass keeping it clean.  It doesn't mention a primary or secondary air control either.  Just mentions the secondary burn once you get it up to 400/500 degrees and shut it down ... which does happen.  

And still do not know what the steel plate is for I found on the bottom just laying.  Worries me but it has burned fine so far.


----------



## hydr0boy (Dec 17, 2017)

Hello there, thanks for uploading the PDF of the manual. I recently bought a Glo King GK 400 HT-I (the insert model) on Craigslist. What I’ve been struggling with is what kind of firebricks to replace some of the cracked/ crumbling ones with. They’re odd sizes: 12” x 4.5” and much lighter than the traditional ones you buy at Tractor Supply. Should I just cut them to size and stack them where needed?

Another question that I’ve been toying with: some of the insulation behind the bricks is a little worse for ware, should I look into replacing this? In my evening search I found some ceramic insulation that seems to fit the bill though I have no idea how I would attach it if I did tare out the old stuff.


----------

